# Current IT job market in Australia



## srinivas_2013 (Jan 6, 2013)

Guys,

I am in Australia from past few months and unable to find a job. I am Java developer with over 7 years of experience. I met and spoke to few consultants here. They say that currently the IT market is pretty dull and since I don't have a local experience its hard to find a job. Moreover, market may not pick up for next few months. Certainly, there are abundance of IT professionals here who have so called 'local' experience.

Saddened by this.. I am now planning to go back to India.. 

When do you think the market will improve here ?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Who knows. The job market has slowed down in nearly every industry largely due to the transition away from the mining boom. It's a really rough time to be a jobseeker at the moment and to be honest, I'm not sure if things will improve at least in the near future.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your condition srinivas and thanks for the latest update of the job condition. There might also be a slow down due to the upcoming elections to see what the new rules for the visa are, if there are any. Companies might be in a fix if there are some arcane rules for specific industries, which they probably are not ready to take a risk. Since the new DIAC rule also has stopped considering EOIs for few occupations, it's understandable that the the job market for these skills are saturated.

Keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best!


----------



## chraqueeta (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi all

Just arrived in sydney last week, I also noticed job market is very bad here
I only got 1 interview and couple phone calls from head hunter without any following up.

starting to thinking to leave also ..  but I will try to stay for one month


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Guys try http://www.gumtree.com.au/ as company directly post jobs on Gumtree to save consultant fee.

Try online freelancing sites too.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

OP check out this one Java Developer/.Net Developer/Tester | IT | Gumtree Australia Inner Sydney - Sydney City | 1026276104

Its a agency adv. but you can try ..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

chraqueeta said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just arrived in sydney last week, I also noticed job market is very bad here
> I only got 1 interview and couple phone calls from head hunter without any following up.
> ...


It's been just a week and you are already giving up!? Most of them would give a min. of 3 months to check if things work out. One month wouldn't work out at all.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Just few weeks and couple of months people already losing hopes? :O Strange!

If you don't get the required job, try for other part time jobs or some jobs as admin/technical support/ etc which you can have that local experience and adds weight-age for your job hunt.

Use Linkedin - add recruiters, consultants to your network - follow up with them weekly once.



Don't give up


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Been in Brisbane for 3 weeks..things are bad for new migrants. Lucky enough I had not yet resigned from my old job. Will go back in a few weeks time if nothing materializes.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

this is scary :bolt:


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

Just waana share my story.... 

- Don't come here with ROSY picture in mind. SEEK.COM is just a hog wash.
IT Market in Sydney/Melbourne is very small. Consultants even know the salary of employees here. Nothing like India where you can float multiple resumes. 

- Most of the jobs that you will find here are from small companies. Because big companies outsource their jobs to India. So small companies only look for best talent, specially with good communication skills (eng speaking country people at advtge), because their existence depend upon communication and they have to compete with LOW labour cost companies from India.

- Indian companies here in AUS will never hire from Local market even if you are from India or even from the same company. They will just advertise the job for compliance on SEEK.com, conduct some interviews and then will make an Internal recruitment at last stage. I faced it and even consultants say the same here.

- Few of my friend in BI came here, stayed for 4-5 months and now going back. 
Not demoralizing you guys, but come here only if you are very good in your skills, more importantly communication skills.

Someone in above post said that come here with positive mindset.... I agree.
But don't come UNARMED !!


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I got a job 6 weeks upon arrival in Australia. Average 1 interview per week i had..
Guys, job market is really weak in Australia... what paid-off in my case is hardwork, diversify your skill.. think outside of the box...

no official job offer yet but company asked for references then job offer... still keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

Goran said:


> I got a job 6 weeks upon arrival in Australia. Average 1 interview per week i had..
> Guys, job market is really weak in Australia... what paid-off in my case is hardwork, diversify your skill.. think outside of the box...
> 
> no official job offer yet but company asked for references then job offer... still keeping my fingers crossed.


Congrats Goran! All the best.
How was the interview process?May I know your skills.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

srikar said:


> Congrats Goran! All the best.
> How was the interview process?May I know your skills.


Thank you.

I am in SAP Basis domain. There are no SAP Basis jobs in Australia since they are outsourced in Asia. I then applied for infrastructure support role. This is a hit on the wall since I don't have working knowledge of these stuff. but this offer is entry level job so I will be changing my skillset now. infrastructure support is in demand here.


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

I along with my few friends have been trying to find job in BI from last 4-5 months. No luck yet !
DON'T depend on SEEK.com...... and newsletter from ACT and other govt orgs saying "WE HAVE SHORTAGE OF SKILLED LABOUR"

Its just to make sure that their FEES (ACS/CO/MIgration) keeps coming in !! They don't bother WHAT job you do here after coming.

Unless you are highly skilled in NICHE technology, I recommend not to leave your job in INDIA and come here. Even SAP friends are still looking for job for last 3-4 months.

To get a true picture join "Australian IT Industry" group on LINKEDIN and search for post named:
"Are there any genuine IT opportunities in Australia?"

And this is not about being Pessimist vs Optimist .......... It about being Realistic, who takes decision based on information.


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

ef34375 said:


> I along with my few friends have been trying to find job in BI from last 4-5 months. No luck yet !
> DON'T depend on SEEK.com...... and newsletter from ACT and other govt orgs saying "WE HAVE SHORTAGE OF SKILLED LABOUR"
> 
> Its just to make sure that their FEES (ACS/CO/MIgration) keeps coming in !! They don't bother WHAT job you do here after coming.
> ...


May I ask how many interview you have faced and your skillset.
Have you tried any of the volunteer jobs?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

ef34375 said:


> Just waana share my story....
> - Don't come here with ROSY picture in mind. SEEK.COM is just a hog wash.
> IT Market in Sydney/Melbourne is very small. Consultants even know the salary of employees here. Nothing like India where you can float multiple resumes.


I agree to that statement strongly.
1. 100% of the job ads that are posted on seek by consultants are fake. infact I have a strong feeling that most of the australian companies dont rely on recruiters at all. from what I understand is that the companies just scrape job ads from company websites or places like stackoverflow and linkedin and then you have over 10 ads for the same opening. one per consultant.
2. Seek and recruiters are just circlejerking all the time. seek on one hand just recycles old ad so that they show up top on the searches and recruiters show badges like SARA's best recruiter which actually stands for "Seek Annual Recruiter's Award" which doesnt mean anything. just like Manikchand filmfare awards.
3. Recruiters are the biggest reason for the dismay and disappointment for many jobseekers here. They are nothing like the recruiters in India.


ef34375 said:


> - Most of the jobs that you will find here are from small companies. Because big companies outsource their jobs to India. So small companies only look for best talent, specially with good communication skills (eng speaking country people at advtge), because their existence depend upon communication and they have to compete with LOW labour cost companies from India.


Though IMO this is not entirely true, but most of the companies here in OZ are either financial companies or web development companies (you know... php, javascript, .net , html5 and jquery kind). 


ef34375 said:


> - Indian companies here in AUS will never hire from Local market even if you are from India or even from the same company. They will just advertise the job for compliance on SEEK.com, conduct some interviews and then will make an Internal recruitment at last stage. I faced it and even consultants say the same here.
> 
> - Few of my friend in BI came here, stayed for 4-5 months and now going back.
> Not demoralizing you guys, but come here only if you are very good in your skills, more importantly communication skills.


from what I heard from my friends' around 50% of the it workforce is indian. And most importantly... the consultants/recruiters are lying.


ef34375 said:


> Someone in above post said that come here with positive mindset.... I agree.
> But don't come UNARMED !!


second that...


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

madrag said:


> I agree to that statement strongly.
> 1. 100% of the job ads that are posted on seek by consultants are fake. infact I have a strong feeling that most of the australian companies dont rely on recruiters at all. from what I understand is that the companies just scrape job ads from company websites or places like stackoverflow and linkedin and then you have over 10 ads for the same opening. one per consultant.
> 2. Seek and recruiters are just circlejerking all the time. seek on one hand just recycles old ad so that they show up top on the searches and recruiters show badges like SARA's best recruiter which actually stands for "Seek Annual Recruiter's Award" which doesnt mean anything. just like Manikchand filmfare awards.
> 3. Recruiters are the biggest reason for the dismay and disappointment for many jobseekers here. They are nothing like the recruiters in India.
> ...


Hey Madrag,How are you man,No Update from you for a long time.
How is your Job search going?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I got 3 job offers in Sydney. I'm about to start my 1st job offer last Monday but I chose the 2nd offer so I started there last Monday instead. This week I have another generous job offer from a global bank. I am planning to leave my current job next week. I am SAP Basis but I was accepted for other jobs.

I heard some people not having jobs for several months. What I wanted to say is that Australia is a land of abundance and opportunity but one has to know how to get through the system to enjoy and have them.

Flashback months before I am so scared of being jobless because I have limited funds. I do not limit my work capacity to my core skill.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Im writing after a very long time.So far my job senario has been good.I got a job within 10 days of coming here.I had 9 years experience in Dell India and Dell Philippines in senior level positions.To be honest they dont care what you do outside australian market.You must be prepared to do anything as long as its in your industry.I did basic IT sales job here for a month.I got a good understanding abt job senario and started applying for jobs based on my prior experience and local experience.Ina months time i got through Acer in a role closer to what i did in Dell.Formula for job success is applying atleast 20 jobs a day daily.in a weeks time you will start getting calls and they will materialise into few interviews.about 3 interviews if you apply abt 200 jobs.Im basing this calculation based on my hunt,my husbands and one of my friends with whom i shared my experience.Resume must match the job discription to the T and your communicagion skills must be good. Even a call from a recruiter is a screening call.you willget to the next level only if you pass that.Job hunt is a full yime job which i used go start at 9 am , take a lunch break at 12 and close the day at 5.Its frustrating and will make you doubt yourself but dont lose faith and keep going.All it takes us just one job.No matter how bad the market is there will alwayx be people resigning, gojng on maternity leaves , etc. MUST develop contacts and watch out.Sorry for my bad typing.End of the day + typing on tab + exhaustion.
SEEK really helps.Few recruiters called and i went to interviews through them.Its all abt selling yourself.
Hope this helps


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

srikar said:


> Hey Madrag,How are you man,No Update from you for a long time.
> How is your Job search going?


Well, my status is that I havnt been called for a single interview yet. but I should be able to post an update probably by next week.


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

madrag said:


> Well, my status is that I havnt been called for a single interview yet. but I should be able to post an update probably by next week.


All the best Madrag,Waiting for your update.
I am planning to arrive by Feb.
BTW what skills are you trying apart from c/c++.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Goran said:


> I got 3 job offers in Sydney. I'm about to start my 1st job offer last Monday but I chose the 2nd offer so I started there last Monday instead. This week I have another generous job offer from a global bank. I am planning to leave my current job next week. I am SAP Basis but I was accepted for other jobs. I heard some people not having jobs for several months. What I wanted to say is that Australia is a land of abundance and opportunity but one has to know how to get through the system to enjoy and have them. Flashback months before I am so scared of being jobless because I have limited funds. I do not limit my work capacity to my core skill.


Hi Goran,

Does that mean you are leaving your SAP career?


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

Dear Friends,

The job market here is in bad shape PR holders except very few skill sets. The most interesting thing is that there are jobs here, but these jobs are offered only to certain visa holders, and not to Aussie Citizen or PR Holders. Please find the link showing the data till Sept 2013-

IT workers on 457 visas increase - Training & Development - Business - News - iTnews.com.au


----------



## Kumar446 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi ,

Can you please let us know the job Market is for SAS & SAS BI, if you dont mind.
may be you are not into taht skill set,but can you atleast let us know the JOB Market fir BI.

Thanks,
Kumar





busiaussie said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> The job market here is in bad shape PR holders except very few skill sets. The most interesting thing is that there are jobs here, but these jobs are offered only to certain visa holders, and not to Aussie Citizen or PR Holders. Please find the link showing the data till Sept 2013-
> 
> IT workers on 457 visas increase - Training & Development - Business - News - iTnews.com.au


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

TheEndofDays said:


> Hi Goran,
> 
> Does that mean you are leaving your SAP career?


Yes, I am leaving my SAP career. It's almost not possible to find one. Since April this year I have applied for maybe 5 SAP basis jobs (w/c comes once in a blue moon) but none of them ever contact or returned for a feedback. They say these jobs are for formality only and there is internal hiring behind it.

Eventhough I am leaving SAP I am starting my new career in one of the best financial institutions in the world. It's starting a new life and career. Not bad


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Goran said:


> Yes, I am leaving my SAP career. It's almost not possible to find one. Since April this year I have applied for maybe 5 SAP basis jobs (w/c comes once in a blue moon) but none of them ever contact or returned for a feedback. They say these jobs are for formality only and there is internal hiring behind it. Eventhough I am leaving SAP I am starting my new career in one of the best financial institutions in the world. It's starting a new life and career. Not bad


Thanks! I'm also a SAP Consultant but I have been contemplating about shifting careers. May I know what will be your new role in the bank? Is it totally too far from Basis or do you have previous experience in financial institutions before?


----------



## Xavier86 (Jul 29, 2013)

Vijay24 said:


> Just few weeks and couple of months people already losing hopes? :O Strange!
> 
> If you don't get the required job, try for other part time jobs or some jobs as admin/technical support/ etc which you can have that local experience and adds weight-age for your job hunt.
> 
> ...


100% Right. This is not a matter of immediate job, quick saving etc. It is the matter of your future, nationality of your next generation, your lifestyle & so on... 
If you are expecting a warm welcome, quick savings, white collar job ... Then Oz is not the right place for you; at least not at this time.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

TheEndofDays said:


> Thanks! I'm also a SAP Consultant but I have been contemplating about shifting careers. May I know what will be your new role in the bank? Is it totally too far from Basis or do you have previous experience in financial institutions before?


I will be working as a Systems Analyst there with focus of applications support of banking systems.. pay is above average.. i just applied then invited for an interview and i got the job.. 3 of them


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

Kumar446 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can you please let us know the job Market is for SAS & SAS BI, if you dont mind.
> may be you are not into taht skill set,but can you atleast let us know the JOB Market fir BI.
> ...


Dear Friend,

I am not having any job market knowledge on SAS BI. Apologies as I am not able to provide you any correct information on that. As far as I know, BI used for SAP is having some demand here, but you need additional skill sets like FICO or ABAP etc. And total experience must be above 7 years.

Also please note, when you are checking job ads on Seek, see the details very carefully. Same job is advertised by many consultants and many times by same consultant (Using different city names).


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

TheEndofDays said:


> Thanks! I'm also a SAP Consultant but I have been contemplating about shifting careers. May I know what will be your new role in the bank? Is it totally too far from Basis or do you have previous experience in financial institutions before?


Dear Friend,

I have also gone through this and I can say from my experience that you are making right decision. Here if your CV is not entertained if, you dont have local experience or dont have job in hand. Consultants first preference is person having job. And as far as SAP and other ERP software are concerned, most of the jobs are secured by IT companies with overseas worker and we can do anything on this, we are helpless.

So its better to start new life with new job in any sector. And once you are financial comfortable go for local course, which can give you better opportunity in current job. This is the current reality of market, which people cant understand and accept till they get here.


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

Goran said:


> I got a job 6 weeks upon arrival in Australia. Average 1 interview per week i had..
> Guys, job market is really weak in Australia... what paid-off in my case is hardwork, diversify your skill.. think outside of the box...
> 
> no official job offer yet but company asked for references then job offer... still keeping my fingers crossed.


Hello Gauran, 

I hope you must have got the job now...
All the Best !

I want to know about Testing jobs in OZ. What kind of requirements they do have it....


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

Guys check this program tonight on "selling working visas for jobs that do not exist"-
Coming up on Today Tonight - Today Tonight Video - Yahoo!7 News


----------



## Raghuram (Dec 3, 2013)

Dear all

Have you been able to find jobs in your respective areas of work? Specifically, SAP guys: what about you?

Is the IT market showing any signs of improving? 

Wishing you all the luck in the new year.


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

Every time I come on this forum, I get concerned by reading comments from IT guys regarding job hunt.

I've also got a PR and will be moving to Melbourne in Jan next year.

I've got a distant acquaintance in Melbourne. He got job after 8 months and before that he did odd jobs to support himself financially. 

Now, as he's a distant acquaintance, I can't ask him much details so I'm on this forum again.

I'm in IT too, having 7 years of experience as Database Administrator (DBA) with Oracle & SQL Server technologies. I've seen that most jobs are advertised after Christmas. So, if any of you is finding hard to get a job between Aug and Dec, it's probably due to companies closing their budgets for the year. But that's just me saying this from outside Oz, those of you who are already there might know the situation better.

I've been reading a lot of stories from guys in Java, C++, SAP, BI etc. But I'm yet to find a story from a DBA.

Any of you got any success in job hunt so far? If yes, how long did it take?

Before you got your career job, did you work casually in odd jobs? If so, how easy/difficult is to find an odd job after you land in Oz? What's the strategy behind getting an odd job? Gumtree? Newspapers? local contacts? 

I will be bringing in approx. AUD 14,000 with me. Would that be sufficient for 6-8 months?

And last but not the least, how's the job market for a DBA? What skills they particularly look for? If anyone knows about this, please share as I've got a year and I have some time to improve my technical skills.

Regards,


----------



## ravviv (Apr 11, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> this is scary :bolt:





hammad83 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Every time I come on this forum, I get concerned by reading comments from IT guys regarding job hunt.
> 
> ...



Hello Hammad83,

Currently the job market for DBA is good .I am into Oracle programming side but I came across lots of job openings for Oracle and Microsoft SQL DBA.

You can view the skills the employers prefers through seek.com.Also please update your linkedIn profile and subscribe to HR groups and Oracle groups in Australia.Make as much contacts as you can through Linked iN.I got my first job here in sydney after 3 months through linkedIn.

Having 14000 AUD is sufficient for 6 months.


----------



## ku_ind (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,

I'm travelling to Sydney from Pune on 8-Feb... Where are you located and can you share your contact details

Aamir


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

I can say the job market looks better this time than how it was last yearas i see more jobs in my field which is Avaya/Nortel VOIP telephony.


----------



## rahulbansal (Oct 15, 2013)

I am a Adobe Flex developer and would be moving to melbourne on 23rd feb 2014.
How is the job mrket for flex developers in australia. Does anyone has any idea on this ??


----------



## satz.v (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello Hammad83,

My husband is also an Oracle , SQL DBA & has over 10 years experience.
We got our Australian PR last year.
My husband tried from offshore 3-4 months & then, went to australia & stayed there for couple of months. 
Not a single interview so far. Though there are lot of advertisements, many seems to be spam and after few weeks we get a standard mail , "After close consideration, you are not qualified".
My husband has sufficient skillset & experience and he has completed max. possible cerifications. Still not able to get a single job.

He tried his level best during his stay in Australia, applying for each DBA jobs, contacting the recruiters, even went to few recruitment agency & spoke to them. But got standard reply that they will contact if shortlisted.

after desperate search, he returned back to India. Luckily he still has his Indian job.
Australian Job market is very weak and we couldnt get a clue how to penetrate the market even after having Visa, skills & experience. 

So, be prepared financially & emotionally before entering Australia. Getting DBA jobs in Australia seems really tough and jus dont get carried away by the advertisements.

All the best on your job search!


----------



## Wolfgang1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello....as Satyz had written, Its really tough to get a job here in IT. But I would think 2 months is really short period to give up. One has to come with 4 - 6 months of time frame in mind. Also the economic situation feels a bit negative nowadays because the whole car manufacturing industry is going to close down.


----------



## satz.v (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello Wolfgang,
I agree 2 months is short period. In my situation, my husband didnt quit his current job. He went on 2 months leave and gave a try. After finding the current job market situaton, he returned back and may give a try after few months once the job market picks up.
We dont want to run out of fuel losing the current job & end up jobless after few months of job hunting. So, played it safe !

*Its always good to have some backup if things dont work as expected ! *


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

satz.v said:


> Hello Hammad83,
> 
> My husband is also an Oracle , SQL DBA & has over 10 years experience.
> We got our Australian PR last year.
> ...


Hi Satz,

Thanks for your input. I know 2 months is a short period. One of my friend got job after 8 months. So, I guess it varies from person to person.

Everyone has his/her own financial and domestic situations. I will definitely move to Australia, and while I search for my career role, I will look around for odd jobs to support myself financially. After settling myself, my wife and son will join me. So, I am not giving up, and I will move in Jan 2015, as I've heard from a lot of people that job market is at peak from Feb to Apr each year.

I will appreciate if someone here can advise on how to find an odd job quickly after landing.

Regards,


----------



## k82 (Dec 27, 2012)

I too have applied for more than 100+ jobs in < week but no reply.for few of them i got reply saying that "your application has not been successful on this occasion." Although my skill set is in demand here (sharepoint/.Net) but no result yet.

But still cant loose your heart. we can find the other forum members who were able to find job one day/other.
All the best


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Very Interesting and True Fact.

Australian job seekers taking longer to find jobs


----------



## satz.v (Feb 12, 2014)

check this article on current Australian job market:
Employment agencies see despair as job seekers lose hope - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

But all I can say is never give up. Keep trying.


----------



## Shaik Aliyaz (Apr 25, 2014)

*Job Market for Technical Support*

HI,

Can some one help me with the current job market for Technical Support/Help Desk in Australia for immigrants.I have 6+ years of Works Experience in to IT Support. Just want to check if IT Support Job options are good.

Thank you!!!


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Any one ??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't think we have any recruiters in this forum to suggest on the IT market. Even if someone does it may not be true. So please help yourself by searching in job portal etc. Please note that you will be left on your own there.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi All,

I have close to 12 years of experience in Information Security profession with certifications like CISSP and CISA.. I wanted to know how are job opportunities in Australia related to Information Security domain?

Any inputs will help.

Thanks


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Check seek.com and other job sites...and still none can assure for jobs in specific fields


----------



## arunan (Dec 24, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> I can say the job market looks better this time than how it was last yearas i see more jobs in my field which is Avaya/Nortel VOIP telephony.


Hi,

How is the job market now in VoIP, UC area ? I am into VoIP with C/C++ skills. Is it good time to come by August first or last week? Is Sidney a good choice for this area of work? Please help me with your exp.

Thanks


----------



## arunan (Dec 24, 2013)

Can someone help as to how is the situation to find part time jobs and volunteer work ? How much do they pay for such jobs ?

Thanks


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

arunan said:


> Can someone help as to how is the situation to find part time jobs and volunteer work ? How much do they pay for such jobs ?
> 
> Thanks


Volunteer work is unpaid.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Volunteer work is unpaid.


Silly question, the term volunteer itself means, no pecuniary benefits.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Volunteer work is unpaid.


Ozbound - I see United Province of Australia in your location, could you please define it?


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

arunan said:


> Hi,
> 
> How is the job market now in VoIP, UC area ? I am into VoIP with C/C++ skills. Is it good time to come by August first or last week? Is Sidney a good choice for this area of work? Please help me with your exp.
> 
> Thanks


Doesn't really matter, Aug 1st or last week. As long as you get one before end of september or towards november, it should be fine. Because the market starts waning down by then and picks up only during February or so.

And Sydney has more openings/opportunities compared to the rest of Australia (also the living costs are higher)


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

furionprophet said:


> Doesn't really matter, Aug 1st or last week. As long as you get one before end of september or towards november, it should be fine. Because the market starts waning down by then and picks up only during February or so.
> 
> And Sydney has more openings/opportunities compared to the rest of Australia (also the living costs are higher)


hello furionprohpet :high5:  :welcome: 

anda: izza:


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Is market totally dead in November ?? I plan to come in sept first or mid. Right now... totally confused if I'm doing the right thing... or just wasting everything by coming in sept. 
I'm into microsoft server domain. ( system administrator)

Please help.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

2013 said:


> Is market totally dead in November ?? I plan to come in sept first or mid. Right now... totally confused if I'm doing the right thing... or just wasting everything by coming in sept.
> I'm into microsoft server domain. ( system administrator)
> 
> Please help.
> ...


If you are into system administration, how did you manage to get a 189 visa?? :O


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> If you are into system administration, how did you manage to get a 189 visa?? :O


Means ??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Any idea what are the prospects of ICT Business Analyst in Retail domain in victoria?


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

2013 said:


> Means ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


System administrator occupation comes under CSOL, which means it should be state sponsored. Did you apply for any other occupation in the SOL for your 189 visa?


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> System administrator occupation comes under CSOL, which means it should be state sponsored. Did you apply for any other occupation in the SOL for your 189 visa?


Profile is sys Admin. Applied under network n system engineer...263111

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

2013 said:


> Is market totally dead in November ?? I plan to come in sept first or mid. Right now... totally confused if I'm doing the right thing... or just wasting everything by coming in sept.
> I'm into microsoft server domain. ( system administrator)
> 
> Please help.
> ...


Australia goes into sleep mode towards November to February. Not that there won't be any opportunities, but will be harder


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

furionprophet said:


> Australia goes into sleep mode towards November to February. Not that there won't be any opportunities, but will be harder


Coming in Sept is a good decision in this case ?? 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

2013 said:


> Coming in Sept is a good decision in this case ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Should be alright, but you need to be right on the money


----------



## Kathe (Jun 9, 2014)

first and foremost thing is that you should have a kind of patience regarding job,always be patient about this thing because one day you will definitely get call,once the inflation of the market comes into the picture and you need to crack at once because in such cases you will definitely not get more number of calls,so you should have to be get prepared always


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Any thoughts?



WannaOz said:


> Any idea what are the prospects of ICT Business Analyst in Retail domain in victoria?


----------



## ash_bd (Jun 19, 2014)

*ICT Job in Aus*

Hi, 

Im working as a telco project manager for 1 year. before that i had 7 years of experience in system admin, network engineer, system integrator. I did some certification like PRINCE2, ITIL , VMware VCP, Oracle and planning to have RHCE and some Microsoft certifications. 

Recently i got PR and thinking to move Melbourne. I am planning to work as 1. ICT Project Manager OR 2. System Admin related job in Australia. 

i have the below concern :

1. i heard its very hard to get a job ICT Project manager ? even if i have experience , AUS company dosnt like project manager from outside? is it true ?

2. The job market goes down on Nov-Dec and Jan - March or something like that. What is the exact Timing ? Which time i should plan to move ? 

3. What are the easiest and most available job in ICT which should i target ? 

Thanks
ASH


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

*DevSupport*

Hi, 
I am into DevSupport role with Java/J2EE technologies.Can anyone tell me the prospect about Job opportunity and what kind of requirement and skills are required in Australia for Java.


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

+1

Can someone shed light on java/jee opportunity in Australia market for developers based on current trend and relevant skills in demand


----------



## bonnyboy (May 26, 2013)

2013 said:


> Profile is sys Admin. Applied under network n system engineer...263111
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


How did you convince ACS? I am into Storage Area Network and it means I manage network and systems, but ACS assessed my profile as System Administrator.


----------



## Jimmy2014 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Job Market*

Responses below 



ash_bd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im working as a telco project manager for 1 year. before that i had 7 years of experience in system admin, network engineer, system integrator. I did some certification like PRINCE2, ITIL , VMware VCP, Oracle and planning to have RHCE and some Microsoft certifications.
> 
> ...


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

prodigy+ said:


> +1
> 
> Can someone shed light on java/jee opportunity in Australia market for developers based on current trend and relevant skills in demand


Anyone on this ? Seniors expats please throw some light with your experiences.


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

arjunsydney said:


> Anyone on this ? Seniors expats please throw some light with your experiences.


Hi Arjun,

You can get a job soon if you come around feb or july as the job market opens at that time and so plenty of opportunities are there.


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

2013 said:


> Is market totally dead in November ?? I plan to come in sept first or mid. Right now... totally confused if I'm doing the right thing... or just wasting everything by coming in sept.
> I'm into microsoft server domain. ( system administrator)
> 
> Please help.
> ...


which place are u planning to move?? according to me if u r here in feb or july, thats the best time....even march and aug are fine but after that it starts coming downesp during nov, dec, may and june u'll find very less jobs.

and also it depends upon which city u are going.


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

jaiswal.neha said:


> Hi Arjun,
> 
> You can get a job soon if you come around feb or july as the job market opens at that time and so plenty of opportunities are there.


Thanks Neha for your reply.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

My two cents...
Everyone's experience is different so you can not predict what is going to happen with you after you land based on someone else's life
No matter what the market is talented and lucky and flexible people always find a job


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> My two cents...
> Everyone's experience is different so you can not predict what is going to happen with you after you land based on someone else's life
> No matter what the market is talented and lucky and flexible people always find a job


I agree with you fully v_yadav, each one has its own destiny.
But we can model our self based upon successful expat who have been there and have been successful. 

You being one of those among them


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

arjunsydney said:


> Thanks Neha for your reply.


U r welcome Arjun.... i wish u all the best.... hopefully u'll get the job soon once u come here.
for me and my husband the job hunting experience had been great.
We came here in feb for our first entry (he came after resigning and i had to go back to india as i had not resigned that time) and he got the job within 1 week.
I came here in June mid but started my job search in July.... got three interviews and got offer in all the three companies i gave interview. Finally will be starting my work tomorrow.
2-3 of my frenz also got the job in feb and july who came in the same months
Thats why telling Feb and July will be good.
But if u r lucky u can get it anytime


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks Neha

Thats ray of hope for lot of folks. Can you please share if the profiles are of java developers


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi,
Hows the ICT job market at the moment in Australia??

Thanks,
sssssss


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

prodigy+ said:


> Thanks Neha
> 
> Thats ray of hope for lot of folks. Can you please share if the profiles are of java developers


Hi prodigy,

My husband is a java developer only but i'm a front end/ui developer.
And wish u all the very best for ur job search


----------



## bidesh (Jul 25, 2014)

busiaussie said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> I have also gone through this and I can say from my experience that you are making right decision. Here if your CV is not entertained if, you dont have local experience or dont have job in hand. Consultants first preference is person having job. And as far as SAP and other ERP software are concerned, most of the jobs are secured by IT companies with overseas worker and we can do anything on this, we are helpless.
> 
> So its better to start new life with new job in any sector. And once you are financial comfortable go for local course, which can give you better opportunity in current job. This is the current reality of market, which people cant understand and accept till they get here.



new job in any sector----- what are the demandable sectors, ,,, what are the area of local courses and cost to get better job in any better field>


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi ,

I read this statement in one of the websites. Can experts please confirm if this is true !!

_Sydney employers prefer skilled migrants. If you come from an ethnic background 
where English is not your first language, you might face some challenges in 
finding a job in Sydney as a new migrant. This is because Sydney employers 
prefer staff who can speak and write English fluently. This is usually referred to 
by employers as “Local Experience”._


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

prodigy+ said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I read this statement in one of the websites. Can experts please confirm if this is true !!
> 
> ...


Hi prodigy,

It's not the case for Sydney only... it's like everywhere in Australia. you should be able to speak and write English fluently or actually u shd be able to communicate to them properly. And this is offcourse not same as Local Experience. They prefer ppl with local experience as those will be able to understand the ascent of their clients and communicate with them properly.
But plz don't get dishearten with not having local experience as I've seen ppl having no local experience also getting the good jobs. Also, the main thing here in australia is networking. So once u come here, start attending the local meetups related to ur field. U'll find many ppl from diff companies coming there and once u start talking to them, it might lead u to a job or some reference.


----------



## PraBhuwan (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Getting Job in Australia is a hard thing. Matter of luck, chances and hard work. Me and my hubby both left our jobs and came here in Sept 2013. In Jan 2014 both of us got offer letters for the interview we gave in Oct 2013. The market here is slow, even after giving interview they may take months to decide if they want to go ahead with you or not.

I gave interview in Oct last week and had no communication from them till Nov mid when they told they had org change so they need more time to decide. Then in Dec last week before christmas they called me to ask if I am still available, and finally on Jan 17th they said YES and gave me offer letter on 18th. The company was none other than Commonwealth bank of Australia. So you can imagin how the processes can take time.

Be patiant, keep applying and keep following up is the key. During my struggle time I almost stopped applying for a few weeks but my hubby didnt loose hope. He posted my resume on various sites and I got another interview call in month of December. 

Some banks like NAB look for people after August till December, everyone has their own timings. But they repond back only after holidays. 

All the best and be patiant. Keep following up with consultants, if you cna impress them then they will certnly help you getting a job.

Keep the option of Gumtree jobs open (casual/part tiem jobs)

Regards


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

PraBhuwan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Getting Job in Australia is a hard thing. Matter of luck, chances and hard work. Me and my hubby both left our jobs and came here in Sept 2013. In Jan 2014 both of us got offer letters for the interview we gave in Oct 2013. The market here is slow, even after giving interview they may take months to decide if they want to go ahead with you or not.
> 
> ...


I'll say, it was a bad timing as I had already told that from Oct till jan mid and from may till july 1st week the job market is really very slow. As I've lived in Australia before also, so since last 3-4 yrs I've seen that gen from jan end to apr mid and july mid to sept 1 st week market is generally fine. Feb and July the market is actually too gud and me and my frenz have actually experienced that. so if u ppl are planning to move better to come here around jan mid or feb or even in july.
That would be the best time for getting a job here.


----------



## chevsrik2 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi neha,

Congrats for getting job offers in quick time.I too from java background having around 8yrs of experience and planning to move Sydney in October-14 with PR 189 visa.Can you please provide some java/testing job references and your contact details

my mail id : <*SNIP*>
current Location : bangalore


It would be great if someone can share any job references in IT field

Thanks,
Srikanth


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

jaiswal.neha said:


> I'll say, it was a bad timing as I had already told that from Oct till jan mid and from may till july 1st week the job market is really very slow. As I've lived in Australia before also, so since last 3-4 yrs I've seen that gen from jan end to apr mid and july mid to sept 1 st week market is generally fine. Feb and July the market is actually too gud and me and my frenz have actually experienced that. so if u ppl are planning to move better to come here around jan mid or feb or even in july.
> That would be the best time for getting a job here.


I am glad for your glorious inputs.
hopefully i will be travelling in Jan/Feb next year as in process of getting 190 VISA for NSW.


----------



## alaram (Mar 28, 2014)

Please look in seek.com. If there are many openings for your role come here. I got many calls this week. But they were mostly from recruiters. Many recruiters post ad in seek for a single job. Atleast 4 recruiters called me for a single job. I attended one written test with the client today. I am not sure how the outcome will be. 
If you are from testing background please learn some automation. Most of the jobs ask for some programming skill.


----------



## alaram (Mar 28, 2014)

Dear all,

I have not cleared the written interview. But I got a phone interview for another job and cleared it. I got a contract job for 2 months. I suggest you to build a good resume with many certifications and knowledge in various technologies. This helped me.

Thanks!


----------



## nwishs (Nov 2, 2014)

gr8 to hear that and congrats for getting first break. 
We like many others are going to start our quest very soon (right now awaiting our PR) and would be very greatful if we can get some guidance.

Just to give a brief about us :- I am a Software engineer with 8 Yrs of experience in CPP (Finance domain) and my wife has similar experience in Business Intelligence (Telecom domain). And we have a 2 Yr old kid. Based on this little info can someone answer the below questions ?
How is the job market for our skill set? 
Which month of year is most suitable for us to visit Australia for job search? 
Which city should we target as both us want to work?


----------



## valianth (Nov 2, 2014)

From what I've read in this thread, it seems like the IT job market is facing some stiff competition. I'm in the midst of making preparations to move over to Brisbane in January. I've been studying in Australia for the past 3 years and had to return home since my student visa expired. 

I've been working for the past few months to secure enough funding to support my move back to get a job in Australia.


----------



## shah-sawar (Apr 16, 2014)

hammad83 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Every time I come on this forum, I get concerned by reading comments from IT guys regarding job hunt.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, just read ur comment and its really to see that u r open to all the options regarding work(white collar or temporary odd jobs)

So just want to know ur current status on the job front (assuming that u r currently in Australia).

Cheer


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

uniroles said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> You should try online advertising agency. There are many websites that provide online job searching service where you have to post your resume. Uni Roles is a advertising website you can try here.
> 
> All The Best and Be Patient :fingerscrossed:


Hmmm... I think they might have found jobs in the 15 months since the last post on this thread... 

If you're going to try advertising, at least have the bloody common sense to do it to an active audience. Twit.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

...

What the hell is this? Take the piss day?


----------



## delhi_ratnesh (Sep 11, 2013)

its pathetic. I started to believe it is a reason to boost australian economy and to increase tourism just by inviting people in the name of skilled migration.
There are no jobs....specially if you are having 10+ years exp, you are going to face hard time.
You are filtered out for senior jobs since you dont have local exp. and for entry level jobs you are too senior......
This is wicked.... hating the decision to move here now.....
Seek is full of fake jobs.......others will agree.......

please note this is coming from someone who has always been a top performer through out career ........


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

Just read in another section that a front end programmer with 10 years experience got job in 11 days of landing !


----------



## delhi_ratnesh (Sep 11, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> Just read in another section that a front end programmer with 10 years experience got job in 11 days of landing !


There are people who get jobs from offshore. Some get right after landing. some in months and some struggle for months and years unless they make some compromise and settledown with whatever they get. The IT market is too small here compared to what you see elsewhere. Come here and get crazy. all the best.


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

sudarshan1987 said:


> Just read in another section that a front end programmer with 10 years experience got job in 11 days of landing !


IT market just like all others is driven by Demand and Supply. If you have right skills, attitude, aptitude, communication skills, you'll find a job. All the best


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

delhi_ratnesh said:


> its pathetic. I started to believe it is a reason to boost australian economy and to increase tourism just by inviting people in the name of skilled migration.
> There are no jobs....specially if you are having 10+ years exp, you are going to face hard time.
> You are filtered out for senior jobs since you dont have local exp. and for entry level jobs you are too senior......
> This is wicked.... hating the decision to move here now.....
> ...


Hi Ratnesh,

This is really bad. I am in the process of applying for Aus PR. Can you please give some details, as to in IT which area you are looking for a job...Java, SAP ?

How long you have been there. 

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

anujaus24 said:


> Hi Ratnesh,
> 
> This is really bad. I am in the process of applying for Aus PR. Can you please give some details, as to in IT which area you are looking for a job...Java, SAP ?
> 
> ...


It's a smaller market than the US East or West coast or London by a LONG shot. But I can speak for the European market. It's not local experience in particular that is required, but very clear evidence that you are able to engage with the business aspect. If you're a beginner, it's a little acceptable that you'll just be a tech, but anything north of 5 years and you had better have demonstrable experience of sitting with [senior] management. 

The kind of profile that is going to struggle is that of someone who has a career dealing only with other technical people, who is unable to communicate with different grades and unable to relate the purest approach they use (e.g. agile) to real business problems. If you can walk in their and make a connection, letting the interview know that you can take away their problem, you're good. The profile they want to avoid hiring is of a person who is technically talented, but brings no value because they fail to connect to the business, put delivering technical outcomes above delivering business value and persistently misunderstands what is required.


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

I think this thread is really good, esp considering so many ppl going for PR are from IT background. So i would request other IT Guys went to Aus recently to share theier job exp. And please do mention the technology and Area of IT you are
in (Like BA, Manager, Developer, QA etc)....and also the year of exp u have.This will really help us to gauge the IT mkt in Aus currently. And also will help the prospective PR applicant to take the final move.

Please pour in your experiences.


Thanks
Anuj


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

*Common Guys , what saddened me the way you are losing hope . You guys have not even spend an year over there no jobs . are you people restricted yourself to one particular thing explore things outside you have done so many just to land up here and go back for nothing . What's the point investing so much . I have been in Aussie land 14 years back on student visa , my luck was never good i have move back to India only for one reason no proper extension . 

Even after 14 years i will never loose my hope and want to go back and gain all the things . 

I am IT professional too , but if i don't get IT job i will do a job where i am happy and see how things goes on . Be positive guys . 

Good luck *


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Need suggestion from Experts here ...

261311
55 + 5 (English - 10)

- VIC rejection in Jan'16 (no specific reason suggested), applied again on 19th July and waiting for the outcome
- QLD sponsorship in July, need to file visa before end of Sept

As both are under separate EOI, should I wait for VIC sponsorship or go ahead with QLD sponsored visa?

What are the job prospects for IT professional in Brisbane?


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

delhi_ratnesh said:


> its pathetic. I started to believe it is a reason to boost australian economy and to increase tourism just by inviting people in the name of skilled migration.
> There are no jobs....specially if you are having 10+ years exp, you are going to face hard time.
> You are filtered out for senior jobs since you dont have local exp. and for entry level jobs you are too senior......
> This is wicked.... hating the decision to move here now.....
> ...


If you read the forum, a common solution given by everyone is this - just stay positive. 
It seems to work miracles for a lot of people. I tried very hard for a few months, very hard. Every night, at about 11 in the night I was very very positive I will see the sun. Just never happened. Guess my positivity wasn't enough. Sadly, it just clouded my being a pragmatist.


----------

